# Cruze MAF adapter Questions



## Lawzbryan (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello folks will this fit my 2017 Chevy Cruze 1.4l turbo LS? 
I am trying to make a DYi intake. 
If this will fit will I have to modify the square piece?
Thank you.


----------



## pelfrank (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, No it didn't fit my 2011Cruze.Tks


----------



## Lawzbryan (Mar 9, 2020)

This is a 2017 are the maf similar?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lawzbryan said:


> Hello folks


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

